# This is Amazing! - A Replacement Heart?



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 28, 2008)

Artificial Heart

Are there theological ramifications of such a device?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 28, 2008)

Amazing indeed.


----------



## larryjf (Oct 28, 2008)

If you're a sound sleeper someone may mistake you for being dead


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 28, 2008)

how is Jesus supposed to live in that thing?


----------



## nicnap (Oct 28, 2008)

Amazing...I know this is off topic, but thanks for the new avatar James, I was always curious what you looked like.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 28, 2008)

PuritanBouncer said:


> how is Jesus supposed to live in that thing?



I was wondering similar things, Adam. That's why I asked about possible theological ramifications.

Here's a conversation I imagine taking place with a recipient of one of these devices....



> You: You know, Mr. Smith, the heart is disparately wicked...
> 
> Mr Smith [interrupting]: No, no. You see, I don't have my original heart. I have one of those CFP Artificial Hearts. It was shiny and new - sanitized even - when they installed it. My new heart is good, not bad.
> 
> You: Errr..... ummmmm.....



...or something like that.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 28, 2008)

nicnap said:


> thanks for the new avatar James, I was always curious what you looked like.



Now you can hide when you see me coming. LOL


----------



## Zenas (Oct 28, 2008)

ZOMBIES.

I told you all. I told you. Now we're going to have them.


----------



## APuritansMind (Oct 28, 2008)

Amazing. I can't imagine going without a pulse...


----------



## Herald (Oct 28, 2008)

Zenas said:


> ZOMBIES.
> 
> I told you all. I told you. Now we're going to have them.


----------



## Herald (Oct 28, 2008)

APuritansMind said:


> Amazing. I can't imagine going without a pulse...



Why not? Congress doesn't have one!

opps.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 28, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> APuritansMind said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing. I can't imagine going without a pulse...
> ...



You're thinking of a conscience, Bill, not pules. Or is it perhaps a soul?


----------

